# Nap 50 (Oxymetholone) only cycle



## ste roid (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm 20, I weigh 13.2 stone and ive been training for 2 years and ive just bought 40 nap 50s (Oxymetholone) and i am wondering if anyone can help me get good gains off them and try to manage to keep them? and what mg milk thistle will i need?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

What made you want to start using them? And why oxys?


----------



## ste roid (Feb 19, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> What made you want to start using them? And why oxys?


my mate was selling them cheap and i herd there good for getting good gains but ive herd most of the gains go to waste so im just looking for some info to keep some gains


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ste roid said:


> my mate was selling them cheap and i herd there good for getting good gains but ive herd most of the gains go to waste so im just looking for some info to keep some gains


Welcome to a whole new world of major dissapointment.............you will be lighter than what you started after you come of these. :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww man...

There's not been a Nap 50 thread for months..

Your 20 yrs fu*king old and you want to fu*k up your liver for nothing..

Fill your boots mate.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

ste roid said:


> my mate was selling them cheap and i herd there good for getting good gains but ive herd most of the gains go to waste so im just looking for some info to keep some gains


i spose as long as you aint got to pay much to waste your time and health thats o.k. then? silly cnut,lmao


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

monsta said:


> i spose as long as you aint got to pay much to waste your time and health thats o.k. then? silly cnut,lmao


So someone with little experience coming on for advice and you just insult them?nice one mate,really helpful.

OP many people on this board can't stand oxys,personally I use them as a kick start and like them.My advice,if you are going to use them keep them for a kick start of an injectable cycle.Btw no more toxic than other oral it's just boring bro science repeated over and over.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

gduncan said:


> So someone with little experience coming on for advice and you just insult them?nice one mate,really helpful.
> 
> OP many people on this board can't stand oxys,personally I use them as a kick start and like them.My advice,if you are going to use them keep them for a kick start of an injectable cycle.Btw no more toxic than other oral it's just boring bro science repeated over and over.


plenty of info on the net bout them mate.......and the post is some sort of joke aint it? look @ the other post about d/bol mate....posted less than 2 hours later


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monsta said:


> plenty of info on the net bout them mate.......and the post is some sort of joke aint it? look @ the other post about d/bol mate....posted less than 2 hours later


people are entitled to ask questions for research purposes .

however getting a truthful answer sometimes isnt what they want to hear .

as for op dbol question , well he can ask what he wants .


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> people are entitled to ask questions for research purposes .
> 
> however getting a truthful answer sometimes isnt what they want to hear .
> 
> as for op dbol question , well he can ask what he wants .


i fully understand that but the point i was making was the fact that they are wanting to do oxy's @ 02:37 and @ 04:33 they're gonna do d/bol..........thoiught it was a joke thread mate..........no nasty ness intended


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

monsta said:


> i fully understand that but the point i was making was the fact that they are wanting to do oxy's @ 02:37 and @ 04:33 they're gonna do d/bol..........thoiught it was a joke thread mate..........no nasty ness intended


Fair enough I didn't realise it was possibly a wind up just thought you had got out the wrong side of bed and taking it out on poor innocent oxy users!


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Fair enough I didn't realise it was possibly a wind up just thought you had got out the wrong side of bed and taking it out on poor innocent oxy users!


never would do that.................... lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monsta said:


> i fully understand that but the point i was making was the fact that they are wanting to do oxy's @ 02:37 and @ 04:33 they're gonna do d/bol..........thoiught it was a joke thread mate..........no nasty ness intended


i know what your saying fella but gen con is for bs , aas is serious stuff if the guy wants info then this is the place .

if hes on the wind up then he has issues but then if he gets the wrong advice then again he may have issues .

i like Abombs but only pharma grade as most ugl`s mixing seems to be sh1t to say the least .

a good oral stack is 50/50mg of dbol and naps .


----------



## Toby2 (Feb 5, 2012)

ewen said:


> i know what your saying fella but gen con is for bs , aas is serious stuff if the guy wants info then this is the place .
> 
> if hes on the wind up then he has issues but then if he gets the wrong advice then again he may have issues .
> 
> ...


Dbol and naps together? Really?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Toby2 said:


> Dbol and naps together? Really?


yes mate .


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Toby2 said:


> Dbol and naps together? Really?


Why not? don't ROHM sell triple x (Dbol, Winny and Oxy iirc)


----------



## Toby2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Fair enough. I've got my test and tren ready for my next blast with an oxy kick start but it just so happens I also have a load of dbol. Maybe I should just shove it all in the mix lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Toby2 said:


> Fair enough. I've got my test and tren ready for my next blast with an oxy kick start but it just so happens I also have a load of dbol. Maybe I should just shove it all in the mix lol


go for it .

id run

1g+ test 1-12

500 tren 1-10

50/50 dbol/oxy 1-8 weeks


----------



## Toby2 (Feb 5, 2012)

8wks of oral? I was only thinking 4/5. That would destro your organs wouldn't it?

The rest is pretty much what I was planning although only 800mg test (I say only lol)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Toby2 said:


> 8wks of oral? I was only thinking 4/5. That would destro your organs wouldn't it?
> 
> The rest is pretty much what I was planning although only 800mg test (I say only lol)


a night on the pi55 or taking head ache tabs is far worse .

http://www.rxlist.com/anadrol-50-drug.htm

several pages on oxy .

also lists other drugs .


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

U dudes advising only oral cycles should be the ones doing more reading... Ewen may i safely say u are a powerlifter?? am i right? i can understand u using orals only for better lifts..but not for the young slim jim trying to be a beach icon on holiday... DO some reading , and learn so no one takes the **** OUT OF U and u accept their crap.....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm with Ewen on this one. Not a big oral user these days but have ran several long oral courses with no ill effects. Alcohol is much, much worse.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

greekgod said:


> U dudes advising only oral cycles should be the ones doing more reading... Ewen may i safely say u are a powerlifter?? am i right? i can understand u using orals only for better lifts..but not for the young slim jim trying to be a beach icon on holiday... DO some reading , and learn so no one takes the **** OUT OF U and u accept their crap.....


who advised oral only cycle ?

and what is wrong with oral only cycles ?

and no im not a powerlifter .


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

apologies bro... thought so from yr avatar... i just dont like oral cycles... fries that liver!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

greekgod said:


> apologies bro... thought so from yr avatar... i just dont like oral cycles... fries that liver!!!


no worries mate , im not a bodybuilder either :lol:

have you got any evidence to back up what your saying ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had blood work done that show no ill effects from 12 week dbol cycles. If the doses are kept reasonably low lipids shouldn't be too much of a problem either.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I've had blood work done that show no ill effects from 12 week dbol cycles. If the doses are kept reasonably low lipids shouldn't be too much of a problem either.


steady ming the dosage police will hunt you down :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Toby2 said:


> *8wks of oral? I was only thinking 4/5. That would destro your organs wouldn't it?*
> 
> The rest is pretty much what I was planning although only 800mg test (I say only lol)


Really? sh1t i better get myself down to A&E sharpish :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> steady ming the dosage police will hunt you down :lol:


Ssshhhh. I've done longer cycles on higher doses but I'm scared to admit it in public:lol: And don't get me started on pct lol....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Ssshhhh. I've done longer cycles on higher doses but I'm scared to admit it in public:lol: And don't get me started on pct lol....


pct is a great theory :whistling:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

greekgod said:


> apologies bro... thought so from yr avatar... i just dont like oral cycles... fries that liver!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> pct is a great theory :whistling:


Looked at from the right perspective....


----------



## Toby2 (Feb 5, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Really? sh1t i better get myself down to A&E sharpish :lol:


PMSL

Dont the gains off dbol tail off after 4-5 wks though?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Toby2 said:


> PMSL
> 
> Dont the gains off dbol tail off after 4-5 wks though?


by that logic an injectable would be the same given that injectable test is the same as dbol ...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Toby2 said:


> PMSL
> 
> Dont the gains off dbol tail off after 4-5 wks though?


No, its just testosterone, thats all most orals are. They just mimic test in a different way.

4-5 weeks what a waste of an oral Imo.


----------



## Toby2 (Feb 5, 2012)

andysutils said:


> No, its just testosterone, thats all most orals are. They just mimic test in a different way.
> 
> 4-5 weeks what a waste of an oral Imo.


Fair enough although I suppose most just use it as a kick start so after 3-4 wks the test would have kicked in.

This has been an interesting read though. I shall try it all out in a couple of weeks lol.

Do you guys b+c?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Toby2 said:


> Fair enough although I suppose most just use it as a kick start so after 3-4 wks the test would have kicked in.
> 
> This has been an interesting read though. I shall try it all out in a couple of weeks lol.
> 
> Do you guys b+c?


I dont, Ive tried it and I get to sick to carry on, I bridge rather than B&C


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Toby2 said:


> Fair enough although I suppose most just use it as a kick start so after 3-4 wks the test would have kicked in.
> 
> This has been an interesting read though. I shall try it all out in a couple of weeks lol.
> 
> Do you guys b+c?


i blast then have periods of nothing .


----------



## ste roid (Feb 19, 2012)

pea head said:


> Welcome to a whole new world of major dissapointment.............you will be lighter than what you started after you come of these. :whistling:


im going to get rid of the naps and get some dbols :thumb:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

greekgod said:


> U dudes advising only oral cycles should be the ones doing more reading... Ewen may i safely say u are a powerlifter?? am i right? i can understand u using orals only for better lifts..but not for the young slim jim trying to be a beach icon on holiday... DO some reading , and learn so no one takes the **** OUT OF U and u accept their crap.....


Don't call Ewen a shirtlifter lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

greekgod said:


> apologies bro... thought so from yr avatar... i just dont like oral cycles... fries that liver!!!


No it doesn't.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I've had blood work done that show no ill effects from 12 week dbol cycles. If the doses are kept reasonably low lipids shouldn't be too much of a problem either.


which dose were you on for the 12 weeks?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

baggsy said:


> which dose were you on for the 12 weeks?


50mg.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> No it doesn't.


well bro, run 8-10 weeks high doseage anapolen with halotesten oral cycle..and if there isnt a yellow jaundice looking dude looking back at you in the gym mirror...and he wont be the chinaman delivering takeaways...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

greekgod said:


> well bro, run 8-10 weeks high doseage anapolen with halotesten oral cycle..and if there isnt a yellow jaundice looking dude looking back at you in the gym mirror...and he wont be the chinaman delivering takeaways...


thats like saying if you drive fast round bad corners you will crash , its kinda stating the obvious .

drive slower and theres much lesser chance of something bad going to happen .


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

greekgod said:


> well bro, run 8-10 weeks high doseage anapolen with halotesten oral cycle..and if there isnt a yellow jaundice looking dude looking back at you in the gym mirror...and he wont be the chinaman delivering takeaways...


Who mentioned "high dosage"?Also slightly racist with that last comment.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

gduncan said:


> Who mentioned "high dosage"?Also slightly racist with that last comment.


ok... the oriential gentleman...


----------



## doz1980 (Apr 11, 2012)

Could some1 pleas tell me what naps do in relation 2 weight gain, muscle build etc , what are they meant 2 do?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

doz1980 said:


> Could some1 pleas tell me what naps do in relation 2 weight gain, muscle build etc , what are they meant 2 do?


Google it,seriously come on.


----------



## doz1980 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry i have been but there is no str8 answer, its keeps taking me 2 these forum sites


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> i know what your saying fella but gen con is for bs , aas is serious stuff if the guy wants info then this is the place .
> 
> if hes on the wind up then he has issues but then if he gets the wrong advice then again he may have issues .
> 
> ...


British dispensary Anadrolic`s only Anadrol iv ever tried years ago they where some amazing anadrol


----------



## doz1980 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanx for told a short course can help 2 gain some weight and maybe build, is this true?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

doz1980 said:


> Sorry i have been but there is no str8 answer, its keeps taking me 2 these forum sites


Well think about it they are AAS,they are designed to build muscle and encourage weight gain.And I don't believe Wikipedia had no info and redirected you here.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

doz1980 said:


> Thanx for told a short course can help 2 gain some weight and maybe build, is this true?


Don't even think about.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> British dispensary Anadrolic`s only Anadrol iv ever tried years ago they where some amazing anadrol


I've only used ProChem oxys and rate them,how better are Androlics,worth the extra money?I've heard good reviews.


----------



## doz1980 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanx, the 1st few pages are all forums and would rather receive the info on them from people on here who have knowledge on them, thanx for the answer.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Medium dose Naps equivalent to less than a can of weak lager per day on the liver.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Medium dose Naps equivalent to less than a can of weak lager per day on the liver.


Agreed.One of the biggest myths regarding AAS is 'Oxys are the harshest oral' complete bullsh1t.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

doz1980 said:


> Could some1 pleas tell me what naps do in relation 2 weight gain, muscle build etc , what are they meant 2 do?


If you're going to do them then its very simple.

Take 1 a day which = 50mg

Then:

1. Train hard and heavy but with good form, do not substitute weight for form it is pointless you want to work your target muscles not your ego.

2. *DIET* simply the most important thing - Make sure you are eating clean, high protein (over 300g a day minimum not all from shakes either) eat good carbs such as sweet potato. Do not feast on loads of fast food or pizza's from the supermarket because you think 'calories are calories' they are not, you need good clean cals from chicken, lean red meat and fish.

3. Mental approach - If you do not push yourself and dedicate youself fully to the cause of putting on size then you will not achieve what you want e.g missing meals skipping workouts or going out on the p1ss.

Stick to those principals and i see no reason why you wont grow.

One last point, despite what anyone says the Anadrol's will not melt your liver unless you're taking 10 a day which i wouldnt recommend.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

gduncan said:


> Agreed.One of the biggest myths regarding AAS is 'Oxys are the harshest oral' complete bullsh1t.


Yeah I read a really good study, I wish I could find that concluded that they were not a liver concern even at high dose.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gduncan said:


> I've only used ProChem oxys and rate them,how better are Androlics,worth the extra money?I've heard good reviews.


Never tried any other anadrol then British dispensary so can not really compare but i blew up like a balloon and strength increase was insane IMO


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> If you're going to do them then its very simple.
> 
> Take 1 a day which = 50mg
> 
> ...


You're far too nice,if it wasn't for that last little bit of pot belly I think I'd have a man crush


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Yeah I read a really good study, I wish I could find that concluded that they were not a liver concern even at high dose.


I read one aus posted up it may have have been the same one,basically patients were given a high dose for a long spell and had no adverse effects.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gduncan said:


> You're far too nice,if it wasn't for that last little bit of pot belly I think I'd have a man crush


Hahahaha that made me laugh at work!! It's pretty much gone...... Does this mean we can finally be together? :thumb:


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Doing a 5 week course of them myself to kickstart my Tri-test.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha that made me laugh at work!! It's pretty much gone...... Does this mean we can finally be together? :thumb:


As long as you don't mind cooking all my meals while I'm on crutches as well as doing your contest prep then.....yes!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gduncan said:


> As long as you don't mind cooking all my meals while I'm on crutches as well as doing your contest prep then.....yes!


Like Dragons Den mate.....................................

I'm out.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Like Dragons Den mate.....................................
> 
> Lol I thought you might be.
> 
> I'm out.


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

VERY GOOD READ THIS THREAD BOYS ....well done !


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Toby2 said:


> Dbol and naps together? Really?


Yes, really. This stack has been proved many times and very popular. It means you can reduce your Anadrol and dbol dosages, therefore reducing the sides. Many believe they have a synergistic effect.


----------



## Cycling01 (Nov 9, 2015)

Evening,

Looks like I'll be the one to resurrect (excuse the pun in regards to this topic) as I'm after some advice in regards to my next steps for the next four weeks. Side note - being training for seven years and have done several cycles.

I've just finished a continuous three month course of T50s (lost 4 stone in 12 weeks), weighing about 12.7 and just finished PCT (clomid x 2 per day) and looking to now take on another course of Nap 50s, but need a few bits of information before I make that my final choice.

How would you cycle them, from reading the three pages of the thread and my own past experiences, one 50mg tablet a day (30 day cycle) was always easily enough alongside a PCT for 2-3 weeks of clomid and potentially novaldex (?).

What side effects do you think I will experience, apart from the obvious acne and libido??

Cheers.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cycling01 said:


> Evening,
> 
> Looks like I'll be the one to resurrect (excuse the pun in regards to this topic) as I'm after some advice in regards to my next steps for the next four weeks. Side note - being training for seven years and have done several cycles.
> 
> ...


 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8785183

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12815555

They had AIDS.. however, you probably don't.. so you might have similiar results


----------



## Cycling01 (Nov 9, 2015)

No I haven't got aids, so do you think I will still put on the weight


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cycling01 said:


> No I haven't got aids, so do you think I will still put on the weight


 If guys with aids could put on weight, then you should have no problem


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Milky said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww man...
> 
> There's not been a Nap 50 thread for months..
> 
> ...


 I have used nap 50 and theres nothing wrong with my liver (but i agree with most, nap 50 only cycle not a smart move lol )


----------

